# Saitek A-250 Wireless Speaker Support?

## fulldaykg

Anyone have these and get them to work on Gentoo?

----------

## SkyeAdun

You seems to be the only one...

For what I read about it, they are not supported under other systems than a recent Windows. Like every Saitek products, it seems.

Maybe you could try to contact Saitek directly to find an issue with Linux. If there is one, we can help you to apply it with gentoo.

Are you using Saitek keyboard or mouse, too ? I'm experiencing problems with it, and I posted a topic about it, but like you nobody seems concerned...

----------

